# Maltese entries for 2009 Westminster are listed



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2009/...ed/maltese.html


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh gotta keep my eye on 6, 7, 9, 10, 11 & 17 Ta-Jon's Pawsitively Silly didn't she have some pups available from him?? :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh my, #16 is from the kennel that I got my last malt pup from that died after I had her from for less than 2 months  she's only been showing malts for about a year  she also breeds and shows five other breeds. she's on the USDAs 2006 list as a puppymill.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 9 2009, 11:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722521


> Oh my, #16 is from the kennel that I got my last malt pup from that died after I had her from for less than 2 months  she's only been showing malts for about a year  she also breeds and shows five other breeds. she's on the USDAs 2006 list as a puppymill. [/B]


OMG that is so sad!!!  I really hope people research and reg that list before buying a pup. 



Thank you so much for posting that list!!! I will make sure that I keep my eye open for them and cheer them on. :cheer:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Go dogs, go!

Can't wait to see it when it is televised.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

The breed judging for the Maltese is tomorrow at 11:45 according to the Westminster site. In past years they are pretty speedy about getting the judging clips up on their site..... I LOVE watching them!!!!!!!!!! 

A friend of mine ( actually his Mom is who I am closer with) will be judging for the first time I believe at Westminster. He'll be doing several of the Spaniel breeds so I'm excited about watching 'his' clips as well. I also know from the diabetes group a gal showing her Springer at Westminster so I'll be watching that clip and rooting for her pooch.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Thank you Terry. I've been looking for that list. I wonder if they will all actually be there. Seems like there are at least a couple every year that don't make it.

Ch Divine's Marc of Friendship ("Marc"), Shoni's grandfather, sired 2 of the entries. Ta-Jon's Pawsitively Silly was sired by the famous "Tommy", Bhe-Jei's Pinball Wizard. One thing I like seeing is the breeders on the list that we never hear about, or at least I don't recognize their names. i.e. Dale Martenson, Ann Glenn, Cynthia Hill, Julie Phillips....


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow, I kind of want to go to the Maltese portion of the competition...does anyone know if I should buy Reserved or General tickets? I wished they would televise the Malt competition. It seems like they will only do the top Malt in the Toy contest tonight? 

How are these 12 selected? Were there preliminary rounds prior to this?


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Broadcast Information:


The Hound, Terrier, Non-Sporting, and Herding group competition will be televised live Monday on USA Network from 8-9PM ET and continuing on CNBC from 9-11PM ET. The Sporting, Working,* Toy*, and Best In Show competition will be televised live Tuesday on USA Network from 8-11PM ET. 

Breed judging highlight videos are available throughout the day on Monday and Tuesday on the Westminster Web site. These highlights will be available after the show, as well. 

To our West Coast viewers: Please note that the West Coast telecast is delayed for your time zone. Since results are posted to our Web site as they occur live, if you want to enjoy the drama of the moment, please avoid the Westminster Web site after 5 p.m. Pacific Time on each evening.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Does anyone know when Juniors are showing? That's Marina's goal - to qualify for Westminster. I can guarantee she will be pouring over these videos for a long time to pick up handling tips.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 9 2009, 01:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722581


> Does anyone know when Juniors are showing? That's Marina's goal - to qualify for Westminster. I can guarantee she will be pouring over these videos for a long time to pick up handling tips.[/B]



According to the site all juniors are this afternoon....

http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2009/show/jr.html

I just noticed my friend's son is one of the judges. I knew he was doing several of the spaniels but didn't know he was also doing the juniors.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Feb 9 2009, 10:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722542


> Thank you Terry. I've been looking for that list. I wonder if they will all actually be there. Seems like there are at least a couple every year that don't make it.
> 
> Ch Divine's Marc of Friendship ("Marc"), Shoni's grandfather, sired 2 of the entries. Ta-Jon's Pawsitively Silly was sired by the famous "Tommy", Bhe-Jei's Pinball Wizard. One thing I like seeing is the breeders on the list that we never hear about, or at least I don't recognize their names. i.e. Dale Martenson, Ann Glenn, Cynthia Hill, Julie Phillips....[/B]


Terry...Thanks.

I'll be pulling for #6 CH Rhapsody's Too Many Remarks - Gabby AND
#7 CH Rhapsody's Smart Remark - Smarty

I wonder how Gabby will do with ALL those people. She is only 20 months old.

Marc is grandfather to Holly (RosieToby), Shoni, and my girls. Perhaps to some others here on SM?

I know we cheer for our breeders but ALL those malts are beautiful and top of the line to be entered at Westminster.

I can't wait.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 9 2009, 11:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722521


> Oh my, #16 is from the kennel that I got my last malt pup from that died after I had her from for less than 2 months  she's only been showing malts for about a year  she also breeds and shows five other breeds. she's on the USDAs 2006 list as a puppymill. [/B]


Really?!?? That kind of blows my mind! The name sounded kind of familiar - I associated her with the AMA, so I checked their website, and
sure enough, she's Chairperson of Breeder Referral Contacts! Kind of makes you wonder...


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Feb 9 2009, 01:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722604


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Feb 9 2009, 10:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722542





> Thank you Terry. I've been looking for that list. I wonder if they will all actually be there. Seems like there are at least a couple every year that don't make it.
> 
> Ch Divine's Marc of Friendship ("Marc"), Shoni's grandfather, sired 2 of the entries. Ta-Jon's Pawsitively Silly was sired by the famous "Tommy", Bhe-Jei's Pinball Wizard. One thing I like seeing is the breeders on the list that we never hear about, or at least I don't recognize their names. i.e. Dale Martenson, Ann Glenn, Cynthia Hill, Julie Phillips....[/B]


Terry...Thanks.

I'll be pulling for #6 CH Rhapsody's Too Many Remarks - Gabby AND
#7 CH Rhapsody's Smart Remark - Smarty

I wonder how Gabby will do with ALL those people. She is only 20 months old.

Marc is grandfather to Holly (RosieToby), Shoni, and my girls. Perhaps to some others here on SM?

I know we cheer for our breeders but ALL those malts are beautiful and top of the line to be entered at Westminster.

I can't wait.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Gabby is a beauty - saw her Friday! Looks like Pat is not showing Deni this year, but Glory Day-Z (#11) is also related to Bonbon - her mom is
Bonbon's grandma. I too wish they would televise the breed judging, but I'll have to settle for the online version. :bysmilie:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Feb 9 2009, 01:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722633


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 9 2009, 11:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722521





> Oh my, #16 is from the kennel that I got my last malt pup from that died after I had her from for less than 2 months  she's only been showing malts for about a year  she also breeds and shows five other breeds. she's on the USDAs 2006 list as a puppymill. [/B]


Really?!?? That kind of blows my mind! The name sounded kind of familiar - I associated her with the AMA, so I checked their website, and
sure enough, she's Chairperson of Breeder Referral Contacts! Kind of makes you wonder...
[/B][/QUOTE]
 I wish I could go to OK to see for myself.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 9 2009, 10:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722521


> Oh my, #16 is from the kennel that I got my last malt pup from that died after I had her from for less than 2 months  she's only been showing malts for about a year  she also breeds and shows five other breeds. she's on the USDAs 2006 list as a puppymill. [/B]



Any champion can be entered and accepted if there is still entry space.

There are no preliminary rounds. They just need to be champions of AKC record.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 9 2009, 12:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722547


> Wow, I kind of want to go to the Maltese portion of the competition...does anyone know if I should buy Reserved or General tickets? I wished they would televise the Malt competition. It seems like they will only do the top Malt in the Toy contest tonight?
> 
> How are these 12 selected? Were there preliminary rounds prior to this?[/B]


You can just go to the Garden and buy a ticket. I believe you can also get a ticket the day of. Gen admission is $40


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Feb 9 2009, 11:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722655


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 9 2009, 10:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722521





> Oh my, #16 is from the kennel that I got my last malt pup from that died after I had her from for less than 2 months  she's only been showing malts for about a year  she also breeds and shows five other breeds. she's on the USDAs 2006 list as a puppymill. [/B]



Any champion can be entered and accepted if there is still entry space.

There are no preliminary rounds. They just need to be champions of AKC record.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Re: #16 dog. He won the breed at the 2007 Eukanuba Nat'l Cham. Plus a lot of other biggys. If you Google "Ch Lucci's Eye On The Stock Market Index" you get a whole page of show wins, etc. As for the owner/breeder, Julie Phillips, I don't know the name. Does she have a kennel name? or website?


----------



## shannonb (Feb 4, 2008)

Dale and his wife Jane have been around a long time - but Cherub's was originally Jane's mom's project (Connie Hemen). 
She has since passed away. Dale and Jane have chins and cavaliers as well I think, and I believe their chins are shown  

#15's daddy, Luigi, I recognize, b/c he is a littermate to Divinity's Rio. Mom's pedigree isn't on the site, so that's a bummer. 


QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Feb 9 2009, 12:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722542


> One thing I like seeing is the breeders on the list that we never hear about, or at least I don't recognize their names. i.e. Dale Martenson, Ann Glenn, Cynthia Hill, Julie Phillips....[/B]


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I thought Ch. Richeileu's Undeniable won best of breed and bestbred by maltese last Dec. for Eukanuba's National Championship show

Didn't he?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (wolfieinthehouse @ Feb 9 2009, 02:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722739


> I thought Ch. Richeileu's Undeniable won best of breed and bestbred by maltese last Dec. for Eukanuba's National Championship show
> 
> Didn't he?[/B]


I think he won Best bred by in 2007 (and won the best bred by toy group) I don't think he won both. This past year. 2008, he just won the breed, if I recall correctly. i love Deni. His face is always so expressive


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Feb 9 2009, 03:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722690


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Feb 9 2009, 11:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722655





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 9 2009, 10:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722521





> Oh my, #16 is from the kennel that I got my last malt pup from that died after I had her from for less than 2 months  she's only been showing malts for about a year  she also breeds and shows five other breeds. she's on the USDAs 2006 list as a puppymill. [/B]



Any champion can be entered and accepted if there is still entry space.

There are no preliminary rounds. They just need to be champions of AKC record.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Re: #16 dog. He won the breed at the last Eukanuba Nat'l Cham. Plus a lot of other biggys. If you Google "Ch Lucci's Eye On The Stock Market Index" you get a whole page of show wins, etc. As for the owner/breeder, Julie Phillips, I don't know the name. Does she have a kennel name? or website?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh my, I knew there was something wrong with my post. I meant #15. Mario.
He just became a champion in the last 5 months or so.

Sorry about that!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 9 2009, 02:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722782


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Feb 9 2009, 03:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722690





> QUOTE (Cosy @ Feb 9 2009, 11:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722655





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 9 2009, 10:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722521





> Oh my, #16 is from the kennel that I got my last malt pup from that died after I had her from for less than 2 months  she's only been showing malts for about a year  she also breeds and shows five other breeds. she's on the USDAs 2006 list as a puppymill. [/B]



Any champion can be entered and accepted if there is still entry space.

There are no preliminary rounds. They just need to be champions of AKC record.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Re: #16 dog. He won the breed at the last Eukanuba Nat'l Cham. Plus a lot of other biggys. If you Google "Ch Lucci's Eye On The Stock Market Index" you get a whole page of show wins, etc. As for the owner/breeder, Julie Phillips, I don't know the name. Does she have a kennel name? or website?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh my, I knew there was something wrong with my post. I meant #15. Mario.
He just became a champion in the last 5 months or so.

Sorry about that!
[/B][/QUOTE]
So let's see if I'm following you......clear back to the begining when you said your first dog who died young came from the same kennel as #16, you meant #15 Ch Cherub's Its-A Me Mario? Boy that could cause a major confusion.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 9 2009, 01:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722742


> QUOTE (wolfieinthehouse @ Feb 9 2009, 02:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722739





> I thought Ch. Richeileu's Undeniable won best of breed and bestbred by maltese last Dec. for Eukanuba's National Championship show
> 
> Didn't he?[/B]


I think he won Best bred by in 2007 (and won the best bred by toy group) I don't think he won both. This past year. 2008, he just won the breed, if I recall correctly. i love Deni. His face is always so expressive
[/B][/QUOTE]

Lucci's Eye On The Stock Market Index ("Dex") won Best Of Breed in the 2007 Eukanuba National Championship.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I am very confused trying to follow what's going on here.... :smstarz: 

But I'm glad to see one of Bonnie's Angels there.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Feb 9 2009, 05:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722831


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 9 2009, 01:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722742





> QUOTE (wolfieinthehouse @ Feb 9 2009, 02:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722739





> I thought Ch. Richeileu's Undeniable won best of breed and bestbred by maltese last Dec. for Eukanuba's National Championship show
> 
> Didn't he?[/B]


I think he won Best bred by in 2007 (and won the best bred by toy group) I don't think he won both. This past year. 2008, he just won the breed, if I recall correctly. i love Deni. His face is always so expressive
[/B][/QUOTE]

Lucci's Eye On The Stock Market Index ("Dex") won Best Of Breed in the 2007 Eukanuba National Championship.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I was looking for those results, thanks!

Deni won the BBE class. Dex won BOB in 2007.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 9 2009, 03:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722782


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Feb 9 2009, 03:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722690





> QUOTE (Cosy @ Feb 9 2009, 11:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722655





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 9 2009, 10:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722521





> Oh my, #16 is from the kennel that I got my last malt pup from that died after I had her from for less than 2 months  she's only been showing malts for about a year  she also breeds and shows five other breeds. she's on the USDAs 2006 list as a puppymill. [/B]



Any champion can be entered and accepted if there is still entry space.

There are no preliminary rounds. They just need to be champions of AKC record.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Re: #16 dog. He won the breed at the last Eukanuba Nat'l Cham. Plus a lot of other biggys. If you Google "Ch Lucci's Eye On The Stock Market Index" you get a whole page of show wins, etc. As for the owner/breeder, Julie Phillips, I don't know the name. Does she have a kennel name? or website?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh my, I knew there was something wrong with my post. I meant #15. Mario.
He just became a champion in the last 5 months or so.

Sorry about that!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yep, that could have been a huge mistake, esp since this is such a huge public forum!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Feb 9 2009, 06:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722814


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 9 2009, 02:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722782





> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Feb 9 2009, 03:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722690





> QUOTE (Cosy @ Feb 9 2009, 11:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722655





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 9 2009, 10:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722521





> Oh my, #16 is from the kennel that I got my last malt pup from that died after I had her from for less than 2 months  she's only been showing malts for about a year  she also breeds and shows five other breeds. she's on the USDAs 2006 list as a puppymill. [/B]



Any champion can be entered and accepted if there is still entry space.

There are no preliminary rounds. They just need to be champions of AKC record.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Re: #16 dog. He won the breed at the last Eukanuba Nat'l Cham. Plus a lot of other biggys. If you Google "Ch Lucci's Eye On The Stock Market Index" you get a whole page of show wins, etc. As for the owner/breeder, Julie Phillips, I don't know the name. Does she have a kennel name? or website?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh my, I knew there was something wrong with my post. I meant #15. Mario.
He just became a champion in the last 5 months or so.

Sorry about that!
[/B][/QUOTE]
So let's see if I'm following you......clear back to the begining when you said your first dog who died young came from the same kennel as #16, you meant #15 Ch Cherub's Its-A Me Mario? Boy that could cause a major confusion.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yess oh my, I did not want to put the name down there at first because of that, so I put the number. And I put the wrong nuumber!
I've heard of #16, and he is beautiful, and a great champion.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 9 2009, 07:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722871


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 9 2009, 03:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722782





> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Feb 9 2009, 03:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722690





> QUOTE (Cosy @ Feb 9 2009, 11:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722655





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 9 2009, 10:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722521





> Oh my, #16 is from the kennel that I got my last malt pup from that died after I had her from for less than 2 months  she's only been showing malts for about a year  she also breeds and shows five other breeds. she's on the USDAs 2006 list as a puppymill. [/B]



Any champion can be entered and accepted if there is still entry space.

There are no preliminary rounds. They just need to be champions of AKC record.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Re: #16 dog. He won the breed at the last Eukanuba Nat'l Cham. Plus a lot of other biggys. If you Google "Ch Lucci's Eye On The Stock Market Index" you get a whole page of show wins, etc. As for the owner/breeder, Julie Phillips, I don't know the name. Does she have a kennel name? or website?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh my, I knew there was something wrong with my post. I meant #15. Mario.
He just became a champion in the last 5 months or so.

Sorry about that!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yep, that could have been a huge mistake, esp since this is such a huge public forum!
[/B][/QUOTE]

For sure. I knew the reply posts were sounding a little strange...


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Anyone hear anything as to why Ta-Jon, Richelieu and Angel's pulled their entries? They're all beautiful dogs, and I was really looking forward to seeing their judging on line.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Jazzmalt @ Feb 10 2009, 04:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723452


> Anyone hear anything as to why Ta-Jon, Richelieu and Angel's pulled their entries? They're all beautiful dogs, and I was really looking forward to seeing their judging on line.[/B]



Me too! :huh:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Feb 10 2009, 03:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723458


> QUOTE (Jazzmalt @ Feb 10 2009, 04:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=723452





> Anyone hear anything as to why Ta-Jon, Richelieu and Angel's pulled their entries? They're all beautiful dogs, and I was really looking forward to seeing their judging on line.[/B]



Me too! :huh:
[/B][/QUOTE]


There can be lots of reasons from illness to too much competition. Many reasons, not to mention
all the traveling in winter weather with a dog and lots of equipment.


----------

